# How many inches ?



## PpPete (1 Sep 2011)

So far I've run 69" and 72" on my low cost fixie project (using an old freewheel hub & BB lockring) for a while now, and just starting to think about getting a "fixed-free" flip-flop hub, and taking the beast on longer rides.

Any recommendations for gear inches on the free-wheel side? More or less than the fixed side?


----------



## tyred (1 Sep 2011)

I would go with slightly less on the freewheel side. The idea is to have a lower gear to swap into if you need it, most probably because you're going into a hilly area and/or are tired, in which case the ability to freewheel down the descents makes life easier. 

I run 46/18 fixed and 46/20 freewheel. Just make sure you have the chain at a length that it can cover both without being too long or short for one or the other.


----------



## fossyant (1 Sep 2011)

What tyred says. You get a bit of assistance climbing fixed, so a lower gear is advised with Single speed. 

TBH ditch SS, I can't see the point - fixed is far better. If you want a freewheel, get gears !


----------



## Rob3rt (1 Sep 2011)

I agree a tad lower. 1 tooth at the rear should move the wheel ~4mm in the dropout if I am recalling correctly, so make sure that you have enough space to accomodate this.


----------



## colinr (1 Sep 2011)

I run 70" on the free bike / 74" on the fixed one.
Getting up hills on the fixed is so much easier though, they'll both be fixed as soon as I get around to it.


----------



## Smurfy (2 Sep 2011)

fossyant said:


> You get a bit of assistance climbing fixed, so a lower gear is advised with Single speed.



Assistance? Is it because the momentum carries the pedals past the difficult 12 o'clock/6 o'clock position?

At the moment I'm on 42/18 single-speed which enables me to climb single-chevron hills in the Yorkshire Dales. Although I can get up the hills, I think this gearing would be quite a challenge riding downhill on fixed. I'm wondering if I could use 42/17 fixed and use the 'assistance' to get me up these hills and down the other side without crazy rpm.

Anyone riding fixed in Yorkshire? And what fixed combination are you using?


----------



## Alien8 (3 Sep 2011)

Are you finding 72" too easy?

In which case go for something bigger.

WRT going up hills, if you're always applying pressure to the pedals fixed or ss makes no difference - fixed just doesn't give you option of being lazy and you naturally put more effort in, get stronger etc. But you can still achieve the same using ss.

WRT ss or fixed, it depends upon your aims, terrain and how good you are at spinning. On my work commute I get a higher average speed on ss rather than fixed because of not being slowed by spinning out on a couple of 30mph plus descents - I could use a bigger fixed gear but then I wouldn't get up the hills to go back down them. Yes - you could argue that I need to practice my spinning.

FYI - I ride 48x16 which works out for me to typically 22/23ish mph, so somewhere between 90/100 rpm, on the flats of Cambridgeshire.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Sep 2011)

i have a atom flip flop hub awaiting to be built into a nice rim then going to try fixed and see waht happens , might leave the trying till next year now


----------



## Bicycle (4 Sep 2011)

I've never tried S/S, so am not properly qualified to comment....

Which won't stop me.

I'd just stick with fixed.

I recently did a 130-mile day on my fixie and suffered no ill effects.

Once I've done a few miles on it, I'm in a sort of fixed-gear zone and would be bamboozled bythe sudden arrival of a freewheel option.

Most of my miles are done with gears soI'm not a fixophile, but I'd be strongly inclined to keep the fixie pure.

Having a fixie with a freewheel option would be like drinking diet coke or smoking low-tar ciggies.... If you're going to do it, do it all the way.


----------



## Jonathing (4 Sep 2011)

I'm going to sound really wimpy now but I run the stock 42/18 free 42/16 fixed on my Day One. I find the freewheel good for off road and the fixed good on the road. It confuses the hell out of people when I get to their house, tell them I need to change gear and proceed to get out a spanner and remove the wheel.


----------



## Ibbots (5 Sep 2011)

Bicycle said:


> Having a fixie with a freewheel option would be like drinking diet coke or smoking low-tar ciggies.... If you're going to do it, do it all the way.




Fixed is a little tricky off road, otherwise would tend to agree - I switched from SS to fixed for my commute in spring and can't see me switching back.


----------



## Bokonon (5 Sep 2011)

YellowTim said:


> At the moment I'm on 42/18 single-speed which enables me to climb single-chevron hills in the Yorkshire Dales. Although I can get up the hills, I think this gearing would be quite a challenge riding downhill on fixed.
> .....
> Anyone riding fixed in Yorkshire? And what fixed combination are you using?



42/19 currently. Easy up the hills, interesting coming down...


----------



## Smurfy (5 Sep 2011)

Bokonon said:


> 42/19 currently. Easy up the hills, interesting coming down...



Hmmmm. Interesting would be one way to describe it! 

Check this out:

My link 

At 120rpm you'll be nudging towards 21mph.


----------



## Bokonon (6 Sep 2011)

I'm running 28mm tyres so I should be just over 21mph at 120 rpm, so not quite so mad!


----------



## fossyant (6 Sep 2011)

Got my fixed with 70" and 74" (fixed fixed hub) - within a week I went to 74" as was spinning too much on the flat. Kept that for almost two years, then on a kit 'replacement' - aka fancied an upgraded chainring - went to 78".


----------



## Smurfy (7 Sep 2011)

Bokonon said:


> I'm running 28mm tyres so I should be just over 21mph at 120 rpm, so not quite so mad!



I'm still undecided on what my first fixed sprocket should be, it will probably be 18T, which is the same as my freewheel. However, after my most recent ride I was feeling that I could definately use 19T to get up the hills.

What type of routes do you ride on 42/19? I'm guessing it's something extremely hilly. Most people on here seem to be using about 70", which suggests they either don't ride many steep hills, or they're an awful lot fitter than I am.


----------



## totallyfixed (7 Sep 2011)

I run a 50x18, always have, saves my legs being ripped off at 40mph+ down hills.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (7 Sep 2011)

now i disagree, i have my free side 2 teeth lower, less spinning on the flat. if i'm too tired to get up a hill, then going a few inch lower aint going to be low enough. most frames are limited to 2 tooth difference (as far as i know) without switching chains.

when i'm tired the spinning is what's knackering


----------



## anothersam (18 Sep 2011)

Can't recommend how many inches, other than to expand on J. D. Salinger's quote ("How long should a man's legs be? Long enough to touch the ground. How many gear inches should he choose? Enough to go around.") The following replies, however, need to be addressed:



> keep fixie pure





> fixed is far better. If you want a freewheel, get gears!



I've read these sentiments many times on many forums. While it's possible to serve up the traditional _Your Mileage May Vary_ or _Different Strokes for Different Folks_ or _Whatever Turns Your Cranks_ rebuttal, agree politely to disagree and keep on keeping on, I don't think an adequate case is often made for freewheeling.

Freewheeling is a beautiful thing: 

- It's a way of telling your bike that *you're* in charge, rather than the other way around. 
- It helps you maintain a proper distance from your machine. Aficionados of fixed will say "You feel a true oneness with your bike" -- like that's a good thing. Read _The Third Policeman_ for a chilling reminder that it's not.
- Some people like the sound of the freewheel ticking. I don't (which is why I seek out quiet freewheels), but WTYC.
- It's arguably easier when traffic-jamming in the city, if you're into that sort of thing.
- It's ideal for those of us who don't particularly like to pedal, but love cycling.
- Vive la différence!

Many people have fought and died for your right to freewheel, if I'm reading my history right. The best way to honour their sacrifice is to go your own way.







PS. If they ever pass a law saying single speed has to be fixed, I'm in trouble. All of my bikes are ss/free.


----------



## 3narf (19 Sep 2011)

^
^
^

What he said. I don't feel insecure about riding with a freewheel.

When the freewheel was invented and put on the rear hub of a bike, that was progress. a step _forward_.


----------



## Old Plodder (31 Oct 2011)

Feel free to freewheel, is what I say....


----------

